
What makes a good Bootstrap host? - DianaeC
http://blog.creative-tim.com/web-design/best-hosts-bootstrap-projects-2
======
gocolts23
bootstrap is a CSS framework. The web host you use shouldn't matter. There are
conceptual issues with this article, but I'm guessing the real reason for it
was to get those referral signups on bluehost (btw, bluehost isn't very good).

